# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  كتاب الكتروني هام جدا عن الأخبار وتأثيرها على العملات  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## وضاح عطار

إليكم هذا الكتاب الالكتروني الهام جدا عن الأخبار وطريقة تأثيرها على العملات  
أرجو لكم معه الفائدة

----------


## ابوظبي1976

شكرآ جزيلآ أستاذنا الفاضل على الكتب القيم والمبسط بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة..
تحياتي..

----------


## ehabbb

:A015:     اخى وضاح بارك الله فيك ..  :Good:

----------


## متعلق

يعطيك العافية

----------


## محروس

روح ياشيخ الله يفتحها في وجهك        قولوا امين

----------


## أسد

أخي وضاح .. تستحق أكثر من كلمة شكرا الله يجزيك كل خير أخي ..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي وضاح .. تستحق أكثر من كلمة شكرا الله يجزيك كل خير أخي ..

  
حقا :Good:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

مشكوور اخى الكريم على الكتاب القيم... جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## يورو2006

:Good:   :Good:

----------


## Sherif Gs

الله يفتح عليك يا شيخ 
انا بجد بقالى فترة كبيرة دايخ على الكتاب دة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
شكرا

----------


## نســـاي . . .

مشكووووووووووووووووووور ....

----------


## islamanas

:A006:   :A015:  
                 انت كثير العطايا اعطاك الله واغدق عليك من نعمه التى لاتعد ولاتحصى 
                      ووسع مداركك وانار عقلك ونفعنا واياك بما تقدمه لنا 
            جعلنا الله واياك والمسلمون فى رفقة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الجنه
                              مشكور على كل ما تقدمه لنا فى منتدانا الجميل  :A012:

----------


## Lion

الله يعطيك العافية اخي وضاح ..  ملف ممتاز ....

----------


## علاء السقا

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## majedm

رررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووعة
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب القيم

----------


## الباحث

الله يفتح عليك و يبارك فيك ،،  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وضاح عطار

إلى جميع الإخوة الكرام  
كلماتكم ودعائكم لي يكفيني ويشجعني على الاستمرار  
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم دنيا وآخرة

----------


## (الأخطبوط)

بارك الله فيك  
وتم تحميل الكتاب وسوف أقرأه لأنني أهتم بالأخبار كثيرا ويعطيك الف الف عافية

----------


## meroo_basha

فعلا كتاب أكثر من رائع ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## waddah

يعطيك العافية يا استاذ وضاح 
ولكن لم اجدعنوان واضح للفائدة وهو اهم الاخبار 
ام انا لم الاحظها ولها مسمى اخر؟؟؟

----------


## bissan01

شكرا جزيلا اخي وضاح وبارك الله فيك

----------


## magedology

:A006:    :A015:   
مشكوور اخى الكريم على الكتاب القيم... جزاك الله خيرا  :Good:   
ممكن أخي أن تبعث لي علي الخاص المصدر الذي أحضرت منه الكتاب  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dove

فعلا يا اخي وضاح اللللللللللف شكر الك 
انا كانت مشكله في فهم تاثير بعض الاخبار على حركة الاسعار 
روح يا شيخ الله يوفقك

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

السلام عليكم   بارك الله بك اخي على المجهود الطيب ... فعلا هدية ممتازة   جعلها الله بميزان حسناتك اخي  وفقك الله

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
اخي بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## HASSAN$

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز

----------


## Mr.GBP

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور وما قصرت

----------


## maaahmoood

ده من تاليفك يا وضاح؟
بارك الله فيك ولك

----------


## njjar

مشكــــــور 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## الساهر

> يعطيك العافية يا استاذ وضاح  ولكن لم اجدعنوان واضح للفائدة وهو اهم الاخبار  ام انا لم الاحظها ولها مسمى اخر؟؟؟

   نفس الملاحظة ! ! ! ! !

----------


## GBP4NAS

مشكور وما قصرت

----------


## وضاح عطار

شكرا لجميع الإخوة على الدعاء والكلمات الرقيقة 
توضيح هام 
هذا الكتاب حصلت عليه عن طريق الأخ عباس بن فرناس وهو عبارة عن ملف وورد 
فقمت بتحويله إلى كتاب الكتروني كما هو 
اسم المؤلف لا أعرفه وهو غير مذكور في الملف الأصلي ولو عرفته لأضفته إلى الكتاب الالكتروني 
فليعذرني المؤلف لاني لا أعرف اسمه 
طبعا الكتاب يحتاج لمزيد من الاهتمام والتصنيف للأخبار على أساس هام جدا وهام وعادي 
من أراد مساعدتي للحصول على هذه المعلومات الناقصة فليتفضل مشكورا وأنا له من الشاكرين 
وسيتم تعديل الملف إلى الشكل الأفضل . 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## القرصان

كتاب بالعربي رائع رائع بحق 
سلمت يداك اخي وضاح والى الامام  :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    في ميزان حسناتك أخي الكريم

----------


## وضاح عطار

الإخوة القرصان وداي تريدر 
بارك الله فيكما

----------


## MH For Ever

الف شكر يا مبرمجنا على الكتاب

----------


## التاجرفوركس

ماشاء الله شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك

----------


## SOFT.WAY

مشكووووور ويعطيك العافية

----------


## وضاح عطار

شكرا للإخوة الكرام   MH For Ever  التاجرفوركس   SOFT.WAY

----------


## وضاح عطار

يرفع لمزيد من الفائدة للجميع

----------


## sakeerr

السلام عليكم 
لم استطع فتح الكتاب
هل يوجد برنامج معين
ارجو المساعدة

----------


## magedology

عن أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما قال  قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  ( مَنْ صُنِعَ إِلَيْهِ مَعْرُوفٌ فَقَالَ لِفَاعِلِهِ  جَزَاكَ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا . فَقَدْ أَبْلَغَ فِي الثَّنَاءِ )  
قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : ( لو يعلم أحدكم ما له في قوله لأخيه : جزاك الله خيرا ، لأَكثَرَ منها بعضكم لبعض ) 
جزاك الله خيرآ

----------


## haitham007

شكراا..كتاااااب جمييل

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

مشكور يالغالي ملف اكثر من رائع ........جعل الله ذلك في موازين حسناتك

----------


## mohamed maher

شكرا اخى كتاب ممتاز بحق

----------


## البروكش

ميه ميه والف شكر يا غالى

----------


## الصخرة SS

جزاك الله خير

----------


## info1961

اشكرك اخي العزيز لهذه المساهمة التي تخدم لغة الضاد
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## s_abdelhady

شكرا لك اخى على هذا الكتاب القيم

----------


## mahmud67

مشكور اخي

----------


## mahmud67

كتاب مفيد جدا

----------


## mahmud67

قالوا
(ما أسهل ان تكون عاقلآ بعد فوات الاوان)
واقول
( ما اسهل ان تكون محللآ بعد فوات الفرصه)

----------


## ahmedkafas

الف شكر

----------


## fxsyria

شكرا اخي وضاح

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

تسلم ايدك ياباشا ده كتاب معطر من رباح العطار وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

معليش غلطه مطبعيه اقصد وضاح مش رباح

----------


## دانة البحرين

شكرا لك اخي على الكتاب
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## tefa7up

شكرا لك اخى الحبيب وجزاك الله عنه خيرا

----------


## ayman30

الله يعطيك العافية اخي

----------


## free007

مشكور على هذا المجهود

----------


## amr gamil

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ashrafnajo

في عندي مشكلة في فتح الملف, اللغة مش عربية عندي ليش

----------


## اليافعي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## moka

اخى وضاح جزاءك الله خيرا

----------


## rammy

رائع مشكور

----------


## زهور

شكرا لك يا أخي

----------


## ابوروان2008

شاكرين لكم اخى وضاح  عطاء ممتد لاكثر من عامين تحياتى

----------


## owo

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## MrHoMsI

للرفع

----------


## Temooo

الف شكر ليك

----------


## أبو شادن

أخى الغالى وضّاح .. بارك الله لك وبارك فيك .. دعوة من أخيك بظهر الغيب

----------


## محلل مبتدى

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## hre007

مشكور اخي العزيز وضاح
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك :Hands:

----------


## lkn3000

> روح ياشيخ الله يفتحها في وجهك        قولوا امين

 آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## barline

شكرا أخى الكريم
كتاب رائع

----------


## $$المأمون$$

up

----------


## mr_orbany

انت راجل محترم
يارب تكسب الف نقطة كل يوم

----------


## coach94

عندي مشكلة في فتح الملف, اللغة مش عربية عندي ??????  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## ibrahem

بارك الله فيك

----------


## arkan533

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخ وضاح عطار دائما فى المقدمة
بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## asad2008

انت مبدع على طول روح ياشيخ الله يفتحها في وجهك قولوا امين

----------


## بي بي بي

1000 شكر...............................................  ..............!

----------


## دموع السحاب

سلمتَ لنا يا مهندسنا الرائع وضاح. 
بالفعل اسمك وضاح وأنت وضاح! 
اسم على مسمى! 
بالتوفيق دائما! :Ongue:

----------


## mghniem

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mashehri

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع

----------


## Sherif Gs

Thx Bro

----------


## ayman_am76

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم وضاح وبارك الله فيك

----------


## Amir_vet

شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا جدا

----------


## khaled.gad

ايه الحل ؟

----------


## Q8_FOREX

الف مليون شكرا  :Good:

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

الف شكر لاستاذنا الكبير والله كنت محتاج هذا الكتاب  
بارك الله فيك والي الامام دائما

----------


## darsh_7ob87

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر  وبارك الله فيك اخي في الله

----------


## Al-Mo7tref

1000 1000 شكر أخي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

جزاك الله خيراَ
جاري التحميل

----------


## المتداول الكسول

بارك الله فيك حبيبي عالكتاب، اتمنى من الله عزوجل ان اتوفق في الجمع بين التحليلين

----------


## khaled777

أكرمك الله وجزاك عنا كل خير  تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابن سيناء

الكتاب ده رائع بكل معنى الكلمه 
كان يبقى اروع لو كانت فيه لنكات للمواقع الل نقدر نعرف منها المؤشرات دى وإزاى نقرأها 
لكن مجملا تسلم ايدك

----------


## moftah

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## brokensoul08

ألف مليار شكـر ليك و لمجهودك العظيم و ربنا يوفقك الى مايحبة و يرضاه و يجعلة  في ميزان حسناتك لك فائق الاحترام و الامتنان ...

----------


## spaudr

تسلم يمينك على هذا الكتاب القيم

----------


## ايهاب خالد

1000 مليون شكر أخى وضاح
جزاك الله خيرا
ورزقك الله الذرية الصالحة التى تقر بها عينك

----------


## walid khaled

الكتاب ما نزل عندي على هذا الرابط الرجاء تغيير هذا الرابط وشكراً

----------


## Ahmed H ©

رائع
بالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed fathi

الف شكر استاذ وضاح

----------


## abdelkader70

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الكتاب القيم

----------


## شايب 2000

مجهود رائع
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Alsager00

:016:  
بس   :Eh S(7):  :A011:

----------


## aboualgheth

أخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك كتاب مهم جدا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aBoRaMa

اتمنى منك لو تضيف النسخة التي على صيغة وورد

----------


## the_investor

شكرا اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## إهداء

شكرا لك ،،

----------


## wawaz

موضوع جميل جدا

----------


## 4x-man

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## جمال الصوفي

شكرآ جزيلآ أستاذنا الفاضل على الكتاب,,,,,,,,,,,,تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Mazyado0on

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب القيم

----------


## husam12000

جزاك الله الف خير أستاذ وضاح على هذا الكتاب الذي يحتوي على معلومات متنوعة و مهمة

----------


## مدام فوريكس

رائع  :Asvc:

----------


## mostafa_anwr

الف شكر عم وضاح تسلم الايدى يا باشا

----------


## waaa

جزاك الله خير على الكتاب المميز ..

----------


## m4u just

رائع
شكراً لك

----------


## fxanas

مشكووووور

----------


## Hassan1980

شكرا استاذ وضاح عطار على هذا الملف المختصر والمفيد جدا  
نرجو لنا ولك التوفيق

----------


## Bassem.Hassani

جزاك الله خيرآ

----------


## ro7eg

thx very much

----------


## علاءالحمدان

السلام عليكم شكرا لكم

----------


## hazem321

الف شكر الكتاب بالغة العربية و مختصر

----------


## MohamedSayed

لم يعمل معي أخي

----------


## magedhamza

شكرا اخي

----------


## magedhamza

شكرا اخي.

----------


## B2Broker

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## abunawaf9

جزاك الله خير

----------


## abunawaf9

شكراًًًً لك

----------


## جون_ايف

شكرا جزيلا لك! سأقرأ

----------


## omarhossam

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## da123451

شكرا شكرا 
وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## fady_fahim

:015:

----------


## STL

:Eh S(7):

----------

